# Another Eastern European....



## ebshumidors (May 13, 2008)

Hi,
My name is Ebben. My Grandparents were Hungarian, Slovak, Polish and Russian and my Grandparents spoke Hungarian around the house.  I got started in this since I couldn't find the good old Hunky food anywhere.  I now make hurka and frisz kolbasz but need to start smoking to make Fustolt kolbasz and szalona.  I live near Memphis so I've done some smoke cooking in my neighbor's barrel.  I am buying a GOSM on sale at Bass Pro this weekend for $99 and want to start smoking bacon and sausage.  I need good Kolbasz for a Szalona cookout or greasy bread as us kids used to call it.  There is a lady at church who speaks Hungarian who helps me translate.  I found some recipes at http://www.grocceni.com/disznovagas.html and will try to post the translations when I get a chance.


----------



## richtee (May 13, 2008)

Yum... there was a post on the "bacon fry" here a while back. The Hunky side of my family has one every Labor Day. Hard to find good bacon for this...pigs are just not as fat now they say.

You looking to make something like this?  :{)

http://[URL=http://www.putfile.com/...tfile.com/thumb/8/24020570270.jpg[/img][/URL]


----------



## ebshumidors (May 13, 2008)

Yep.  That and paprikas szalona. And anything else I can.  People just don't know how good the bacon fry is. When my grandparents had a barbecue, that was waht they had.  The trick is good rye bread that we got in Jersey whaen I was a kid.


----------



## richtee (May 13, 2008)

http://[URL=http://www.putfile.com/...utfile.com/thumb/1/1008255648.jpg[/img][/URL]




Used to be a Hunky town by Detroit - Delray. All gone to hell now, but man..as a kid, what foods!

A decent sub for the hunky rye is the jewish rye, no seeds of course. It's a little denser...heavier? well  more solid than the Hunky stuff, but it holds up well to the pepper/onion tomato mix.


----------



## ebshumidors (May 13, 2008)

is that your paprika salona?


----------



## gooose53 (May 13, 2008)

Welcome to the SMF!!


----------



## kookie (May 13, 2008)

Welcome to the site.................Great place here.............


----------



## richtee (May 14, 2008)

Yep. Was OK...I'm still working on it.


----------



## bb53chevpro (May 16, 2008)

Hey there. Welcome to the forum. I also am a Hungarian. I have started about 8 months ago making my own sausage and paprika bacon.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...038#post151038

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...688#post166688

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...=Paprika+bacon
Andy.


----------



## ebshumidors (May 16, 2008)

I picked up my GOSM for $99 at Bass pro today.  Going to make some sausage tomorrow.  I'm trying this recipe.  It has pictures.

http://smcdaniel.net/mrmcd's/sausage/sausage.html


----------



## cowgirl (May 16, 2008)

Welcome to the forum Ebben, glad to have you here.


----------



## texas smiter (May 16, 2008)

Hi Ebben,

I am new here... but look forward to reading and recipes that you will be posting.



Also...
Not sure if this will translate as specific items as a recipie..
But here is an online Hungarian to English translator.
http://www.translation-guide.com/fre...ian&to=English

edit: oops.. had some info mixed


----------



## richoso1 (May 16, 2008)

Welcome to the SMF, a great place to be with good folks willing to help you. Richtee always has something good to say...


----------



## ebshumidors (Jul 4, 2010)

I hadn't been here in a while.  I just popped in to say I made a brisket on Friday and some szalona yesterday.  I've been busy with the Appleseed Project.  http://www.appleseedinfo.org


----------



## etcher1 (Jul 8, 2010)

Welcome 


to the *SMF* forum, You came to the right place. Good people and good info.


----------



## nwdave (Jul 8, 2010)

ebshumidors said:


> I hadn't been here in a while.  I just popped in to say I made a brisket on Friday and some szalona yesterday.  I've been busy with the Appleseed Project.  http://www.appleseedinfo.org


My wife was raised in a Polish family, 3rd Generation American, so doesn't really remember the recipes but knows the tastes of her childhood.  I'd like to smoke something for her 61st birthday that was truly slavic.  I feel it's important to honor our origins (I'm Welch) so any pointers you could give would really help (or anyone else, for that matter).  We've got until next April to get this figured out.


----------

